# Police Officer William H. Torbitt



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer William H. Torbitt



*Baltimore City Police Department
Maryland*
End of Watch: Sunday, January 9, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, January 9, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer William Torbitt was shot and killed after responding to a fight at a nightclub on North Paca Street at approximately 1:15 am.

Officer Torbitt, who was in plainclothes, was one of the first officers to arrive at the call and began breaking up a fight between several females. As he broke up the fight he was attacked by a group of men.

In an attempt to fend off the attackers he discharged his weapon. Responding officers, not realizing Officer Torbitt was a police officer, began firing at him. Officer Torbitt was fatally wounded and it is believed he was struck by friendly fire. A second officer was wounded in the foot.

Officer Torbitt had served with the Baltimore City Police Department for eight years.

Agency Contact Information
Baltimore City Police Department
242 W 29th Street
Baltimore, MD 21211

Phone: (410) 396-2020

_*Please contact the Baltimore City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Torbitt


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer. What a tragedy!


----------

